# Trophy cats on the Ohio



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

There is a petition that everyone needs to sign if they would like to see some protection for trophy cats on the Ohio River. It is at the Monsters on the Ohio website. Please sign!!! The commercial fisherman have allready destroyed the flathead population and the larger blues are disapearing fast.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

thats weird that just across the river you can only have 1 blue or flathead per day


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Indiana,s on a roll for catfish protection also Check us out http://indianacatfishconservation.com/ we want to be Like Ohio You guys Got it Done now its Indiana,s and Kentuckys Turn


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

ill sign and i also volunteer for the show catfish wars they think whale wars is a good show wait till the y se me sink a poacher hahaha


----------

